# 1983 Cal 9.2 - any comments?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have found what I think is a great deal on a 1983 Cal 9.2. I believe I could get it for $10,000 give or take.
It hasn't moved from it's fresh water slip in 2 years.
It has;
New Batteries, 11HP Universial Engine (Diesel), 2 Jibs, Head, Shower, AM/FM Radio, Sink, Icebox, VHF Radio.
I would have to sell my current boat which I don't have a problem doing - I'm ready for a step up and this would be.
Any current owners? And comments? What should I check for?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I think CAl makes a quality boat that sails well - I used yto race against a 9.2 and she seemed to go well and looks nice to my eye. I'd give one a shot for that kind of money. I think for some reason that they had a steel keel, if so you may have do some clean up as most owners don't properly cover steel.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's a Ron Holland design from the era that Holland was well regarded as a designer of that sort of boat. It's likely IOR influenced, as is our boat, another Holland design a few years older. I, too, think they are pretty boats, nice lines and reasonable interior. The iron keel, while not ideal, is a manageable thing....

There is a member here who owns one, perhaps he'll pop up with more. It is (was) for sale.. here's a link: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-boats-under-40-feet/46192-1982-cal-9-2-a.html


----------



## gwest3149 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Cal 9.2*

I just bought a cal 9.2 about a month ago and like it very well. There are 3 versions of the boat: shoal draft 4'7" cast iron keel, 5'7" cast ioron keel and the 9.2 R which has a 5'7" lead keel and a taller mast. One problem with the 9.2 is that the deck area surrounding the mast base gets soft and will probably require some work to stabilize it. This isn't real hard to do but requires some time. If you plan to race it in PHRF it rates between 162 and 174 depending on the location and model that you have.

Its very responsive and handles well.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Member ericonline also has a 9.2 and you might PM him for an opinion. 
Here is his website:
Cal 9.2 WEb Site

Check out his projects on the site and know that you may be faced with similar tasks. Get a good survey and good luck!


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I am the Cal 9.2 owner mentioned by Faster. I have owned mine since 1989. While mine is for sale, it is not because I am unhappy with it, just looking to move up to something a little larger.

The Cal 9.2 is a great coastal cruiser/daysailer/club racer. Faster than most more cruising oriented 30 footers (like the Catalina 30) but slower than more race oriented ones (like the J-30). The boat sails great in light to moderate winds, but does tend to pound and get slowed when the wind and chop pick up. Like all IOR influenced boats of the era, sailing downwind under spinnaker in strong winds is hairy. Construction is very solid (especially considering its 7000 lb displacement). Only minor structural issue I've had is some leaks from the anchor locker that required some glass work. The Universal 5411 is raw water cooled so if its been operated in salt water, you may have some overheating problems from scale buildup in the engine cooling passages.

A price of $10K is a great price for a 9.2, assuming it surveys well of course! Contact me if you have any questions about the boat.

Jim


----------

